# Two People Missing after Flash Flood in Grand Canyon



## RidgeLivin (Apr 25, 2019)

Posted by Tom Martin on Facebook:

Two people are still missing and seven people have been evacuated this morning with serious injuries after a flash flood tore through a commercial river trip camped at the mouth of Tatahatso Wash around 6 pm last night. A severe thunderstorm moved through the area as per the URL below for the storm track from 3:30pm to 5:30pm MST July 14, 2021.

The group was camped at river mile 37.6 on the Colorado River in Grand Canyon National Park. National Park Service Search and Rescue teams are conducting operations this morning.
River runners are reminded to avoid the mouths of side canyons during the monsoon season. While these side canyon areas may provide camping, day hiking, and boat parking, there is a long history of injuries and fatalities in these areas during monsoon season. Thunder storms are forecast in northern Arizona through the rest of the week.
Our condolences go out to the family and friends of those who are missing.


----------



## kayakfreakus (Mar 3, 2006)

That's horrible, I have friends on a trip down there right now on a private. Utterly insane weather in the west right now, I hope everyone stays safe. So sad.


----------



## mkashzg (Aug 9, 2006)

One person has been located and is safe and uninjured, I hope the other person is OK also.

Person missing from Grand Canyon rafting trip after flash flood


----------



## Infidien (May 27, 2013)

Seems odd to camp at Tatahatso Wash instead of Tatahatso Camp, canyoneering?


----------



## Sawatch Rescue (Apr 17, 2010)

Infidien said:


> Seems odd to camp at Tatahatso Wash instead of Tatahatso Camp, canyoneering?


The camp is .3 miles from the mouth of the wash - well within striking distance of a significant flash.


----------



## mkashzg (Aug 9, 2006)

Based on the trip description I am pretty sure it is a commercial 2 boat motorized trip and doubtful they were canyoneering and is likely a reference point.


----------



## mkashzg (Aug 9, 2006)

Unfortunately it appear the other person was not as lucky. RIP and my condolences to the family. I have seen some incredible floods down there and they can come quickly with very little warning. If this happened in the middle of the night it must have been terrifying!

Flash flooding sweeps Arizona; 1 rafter dead in Grand Canyon


----------



## Dangerfield (May 28, 2021)

Condolences to all. 2 commercial trips with bad outcomes in 2 months has to be devastating to all, and nobody is immune..


----------



## 2tomcat2 (May 27, 2012)

So unfortunate and very sad to everyone involved....peace to all


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

Yeah that's awful my deepest sympathy to all involved . One I had never heard of.


----------



## B4otter (Apr 20, 2009)

The Canyoneers wrap/flip(?)&fatality at Kwagunt still lacks a good description/summary. Running S-rigs and other big, heavy relatively "deep drafting" 37's/33's down there Kwagunt is one of the really significant hazards at low water. Back when flows were severely restricted to fill Lake Foul motor trips would pile up above Kwagunt - I'm talking flows most have never seen/dealt with, 4500 highs and 2-3k lows. For days. Would like to know what happened and contributed...


----------



## mkashzg (Aug 9, 2006)

B4otter said:


> The Canyoneers wrap/flip(?)&fatality at Kwagunt still lacks a good description/summary. Running S-rigs and other big, heavy relatively "deep drafting" 37's/33's down there Kwagunt is one of the really significant hazards at low water. Back when flows were severely restricted to fill Lake Foul motor trips would pile up above Kwagunt - I'm talking flows most have never seen/dealt with, 4500 highs and 2-3k lows. For days. Would like to know what happened and contributed...


The accident report was posted somewhere but basically the guide was doing an orientation and was distracted and ran up on Superman’s Balls. Very unfortunate situation that could’ve been avoided but until you are there it is hard to judge. In my opinion the design of their boats is a little unusual with their side tubes not extending directly into the water. I have wondered if the design of many of the other S-rigs that have tubes that are extended on water level would’ve prevented the boat from flipping as quickly as it did.


----------



## B4otter (Apr 20, 2009)

Not judging - been there... I never liked being in charge of big boat for precisely this reason - when shit happens it happens in a hurry and the consequences are tons not tens of kilograms or even a few hundred (raft). 

Guide might have been giving Unkar delta orientation for hike or background on ancestral Puebloans/history of human habitation in that area. Kwagunt is one of the more under-rated rapids down there - at decent or medium/high water it's a lot easier to see the line(s) but at low you go wrong and you're done...


----------



## mkashzg (Aug 9, 2006)

I have been down there on a commercial trip with a fatality and I don’t wish it upon anybody. The big boats are forgiving but they are a big responsibility and as we know when shit goes south it happens quickly. This river accident happened on shore as do the majority of accidents down there.


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

My understanding was that the Trip leader was giving an interpretive talk about something in the canyon but was not the one at the tiller. Perhaps they had passed it off to a less experienced boatman/swamper so they could entertain the custies...but the TL didn't notice that the person at the tiller was steering them towards the rocks until it was too late to avoid them. Supposedly strong winds may have contributed to the incident. 

There were supposedly customers under the boat after it flipped, but the person who passed away was among the customers who floated downstream and were separated from the boat (both the overturned one and the other upright boat) and likely died from exposure to the cold water. Definitely an unfortunate accident and points towards how "on it" you have to be an momentary distractions can make a bigger difference.

I'll say that the account we got from Ranger Peggy was very different from the one released by Tom Martin. Peggy said it was a weather event that pushed them into the rocks and not negligence on the part of the crew. I imagine there is some truth to both accounts.


----------



## mkashzg (Aug 9, 2006)

Yes there was definitely more to the story as EM has posted and explained. According to what I heard which is much of the same information explained above there was some very heroic efforts by a fire fighter who happened to be a passenger on the trip. Apparently he was was able to dive under the raft without a lifejacket and get several of the people out that were trapped once they were able to get it into an eddy. They had been in the water I think for 45 minutes to an hour at that point and were very hypothermic. 

Most of us are into rafting for the adrenaline to some extent or another but obviously at the end of the day everybody wants to go home. Experience is helpful but everybody makes mistakes and having some skills to mitigate the outcome of those are important.


----------



## mukunig (May 30, 2006)

Damn, turns out I know one of the guides from the recent flash flood trip. It sounds like he and his wife were heroic and saved many people. Unfortunately she was severely injured and has a long tough recovery ahead of her. Keep her in your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## MR. ED (Jan 21, 2008)

Oh no. Can you say what company?


----------



## mkashzg (Aug 9, 2006)

It was AZRA. There is a little bit more information online but it sounds like it was horrific situation that took place about 5 o’clock at night and the deceased was found close to camp and either drowned or had injuries caused by debris flow. We lost another bright young lady who wanted to try and improve healthcare and lives for people.

I saw it posted on Bighorn’s thread earlier but life is short and we all need to be very thankful for what we have and do the right thing when you can.


----------

